# Rattle Snake



## silverwolf636 (May 4, 2010)

My wife is from Arizona, Flagstaff, and I used to live in Sedona. She was tellin me that she and her dad and uncles were out hiking and ran into a big rattler. To make a long story short, her unc killed it and they cooked it over an open fire. She said it was really good. 
Question is: 
If you can eat rattler, then why couldn't I kill this big ole' black snake out back and grill or smoke him up?

--ray--
(0|||0)


----------



## ecto1 (May 4, 2010)

Where I grew up we had a rattlesnake roundup every year.  Fried Ratlesnake is good the joke around town was it is all rib meat so how can it be that bad.  Not sure why you could not eat other snakes.


----------



## hdsmoke (May 4, 2010)

Probably can!  Make sure you get the qview starting with the snake-stalking all the way through skinning that thing and eating it!!!

I'll try anything...but i wont skin a snake.


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 4, 2010)

Because that Black snake is what keeps the rodents away from the house!


----------



## chefmike (May 4, 2010)

When I worked out in Wyoming I killed a rattlesnake that was right up on the ranch house. I asked the Shoshoni Indian I lived with if I could eat it. Yup, he said. I skinned it and cooked it. It was HORRIBLE.

Pee Wee looks at me and says "They taste like crap until late summer or fall"

I love that man...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2010)

I only had rattlesnake one time. A buddy of mine brought some in to work. He was one of the few I would have trusted to get such a thing from. It was very good!


Bearcarver


----------



## waysideranch (May 4, 2010)

If you find a 8 ft. rattlesnake call me and we will come get it.  785-410-5701.  We'll pay $10,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! For real. Anywhere USA.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2010)

Would it be OK if that was in 8 pieces, 1 foot each?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (May 4, 2010)

Now I have always heard that you could eat them but I haven't yet but if it's put in front of me I'll eat it.


----------



## ecto1 (May 4, 2010)

I haven't seen anything like that size wise in years in South Texas it used to be very common to see 6 ft plus but now even those numbers are becoming hard to come by.  Eastern Diamondbacks are a little bigger than the Western ones here in Texas.

This one sits outside my home town.


----------



## brud (May 4, 2010)

I got this out of Backpacker magazine.
Submit Your Question 

Share This Article
Digg Delicious Yahoo Facebook Reddit StumbleUpon Google Newsvine Facebook Twitter 
Can I Eat Snakes or Eels?

Q.} I was just wondering, since I hear about people eating rattlesnake all the time: Are all snakes edible? And what about eels?
Submitted by: -RJ, Baghdad, AE 

A.} All snakes and all eels (fresh and salt water) are edible. I've dined on several rattlesnakes and found them tasty. Gathering dangerous snakes as a food source, however, is not advisable.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2010)

We ate many eels when I was a kid----They're great----Almost as good as catfish!
They are a very light white meat-----Only the backbone to deal with, like a catfish----no other bones to pick or watch out for. 
Cut 'em in pieces---fry 'em, and watch them wiggle & jump around in the pan, even worse than frog legs!!


Bearcarver


----------



## corn cob (May 5, 2010)

I've eaten fried rattlesnake twice....Was not impressed either time.


----------



## dick foster (May 5, 2010)

Don't kill the black snake. They keep the rats etc. down. 
My grand daddy would have taken you out behind the wood shed and give you a good whoppin for killing a black snake.

BTW rattle snake tastes a lot like chicken. LOL 

I bet it would smoke up about like chicken breast meat too. I've only had it roasted over an open fire as well.


----------



## cowgirl (May 5, 2010)

I like rattlesnake.. soaked in salt water then battered and fried. It tastes like a cross between chicken and frog legs. 
I just killed one by my back porch Monday night. I was too ticked off at it to think about cooking it.. lol Danged thing bit my dog! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Forgot to add... you probably could eat most snakes. It would depend on how hungry you are. :)  I know when a snake enters one of my pig pens, the pigs will kill it and eat it in no time.


----------



## shooterrick (May 6, 2010)

I have ate fried RS in Oklahoma.  As to the black snake please leave him alone as he gets rid of far less desirable critters and will also kill copperheads a not so nice snake.


----------



## nickelmore (May 6, 2010)

As said above they are great exterminators.   

I had a 5-6 foot rattler 7 inches in diameter (same as a pop can) in my driveway in Kentucky.   

Once I got over the smell of skinning it out I was not up to figuring out the best way to cook it.  

The meat did not seem to smell but oh boy did the skin.  stayed with me for a few days.


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 6, 2010)

No, I'm not goin to kill this big ole' black snake out back.  I know he helps me out by keeping away mice and others.  I just used him as an example.  Copperheads, I hate them.  I was workin on my car at my grandparents farm when somethin caught my eye. I knew it was a snake of some kind. Right there in the garage I killed it; big copperhead too. any other snake I would've left it alone. 
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## gnubee (May 6, 2010)

You have to be careful now a days about rattlers. They used to be everyones target for extermination. Now the highways and byway roads have decimated their numbers in lots of areas so that they have almost dissapeared in some spots. As a result many areas have restricted the killing of them. In my province the killing or possession of a rattler is illegal. That meal could end up costing you more than a good Kobe steak. Which trust me is a nicer meat.

I have eaten fried rattler which is nice in an egg wash then dredged in flour and spices with a little panko bread crumbs for crunch. Very good if done right. I have noticed that the ones with a fresh kill in their stomachs do tend to have too strong slightly unpleasant smell and slightly unpleasant after taste when cooked, so I used to not cook those particular ones. My Granddad used to soak them in milk overnight particularly if they came from sagebrush country. He told me why but I have forgotten the reason. 

You soak Porcupines in milk to take out the taste of poplar trees but snakes dont chew bark so that can't be the reason. Maybe they eat mice that eat the sage???? HOO nose?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2010)

I witnessed a fight between a Rattlesnake & a Blacksnake on a wooded path in the Pocono Mts, when I was about 8 years old. They were both huge (as I can remember my 8 year old eyes telling me). I was told that the Blacksnake would win the fight, because he was immune to the Rattlers venom. I didn't stick around to see who won, because I figured the winner would get me, and all I had with me was a spinning rod & a creel.


Bearcarver


----------



## dick foster (May 6, 2010)

I'd be pissed if one bite my dog too. I'd be fit to be tied as a matter of fact. I'd probably kill and stomp it to mush.


----------



## dick foster (May 6, 2010)

I don't like copper heads either. I much rather run across a rattle snake than either a copper head or even worse a cotton mouth. 
The rattler will at least try to warn you but the others just bite.  Moccasins can be down right mean. A moccasin will sometimes even attack or seek you out. I think they are a curious snake while all the others want nothing to do with you, will try to get away and bite only in defence.


----------



## dick foster (May 6, 2010)

Don't know about black snakes killing other snakes but the real anti snake snake is the king snake.


----------

